# Considering Showjumping?



## DissolvedInk (Feb 10, 2014)

I've always wanted to at least try to showjump at some point in my life. I still have a lot of life to live (i'm 17) so i have time. But really I just want to know, in your guys' opinions, am I too big? I'm 5'4 and 240 lbs. I really wouldn't want to risk hurting any horse or myself because of my weight.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hmm, I'm interested in this also as I would like to get back into it eventually.. I feel like I should hit the 200lbs mark before I start jumping small jumps... But the only reason behind that is that a large male rider can easily weigh that, and not be too heavy for the horse...

If you ride well, and sit the jump properly, that can be a huge influence too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yet another of those "it all depends" questions...I am more worried about heavier riders jumping than I am about trail riding, or arena ground work. When a horse lands then he is taking the whole shock through his front legs, and the extra rider weight must have an impact. That isn't to say it can't be done, and as ever the many many variables come into play.

If you have never jumped before then there is a lot of work to make sure that you are solid and secure as a rider before you leave the ground. 

As a rider I believe you need a higher level of fitness to be a jumper, so that is one to work on.

I would definitely seek opinions from people who know you and your horse and can judge not only the weight factor but the ability factor.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Very true, I probably shouldn't have simplified so much.. But if showjumping is something you're definitely focused on, then it's a great motivator to getting more fit. 

That's how I look at it anyways


----------

